# Bike Flea Market outside Baltimore on Sunday



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

I live near Trenton NJ. Anyone want to go with me to the new used bike flea market outside of Baltimore Sunday Feb 10? It's indoors and 30,000 sq ft. As I've been to other new used bike flea markets, I expect some ridiculous buys. Name brand tubes for $1.50, new long sleeve jerseys for $10, new tires for $20, new triple crank with chain rings and bb $25. I bought a portable, sturdy, used bike stand with a tray that will spin the bike upside down for $35, Orbea Orca frame for $500, a slightly used Ti bike with Campy Chorus for $850. I could go on with other buys. We'd have to leave very early in the morning.


----------



## jgandionco (Dec 28, 2005)

Can you give info like address, phone # contact, website for this flea market


----------



## Skowvegas (Sep 11, 2006)

http://www.thewheelmen.org/sections/swapmeets/swapmeets.asp

I've been to this once before. Brought 2 old frames sold them bought some nice Ritchey Mtn bike wheels and a few other things, only spent 60 bucks. Walked out with 500 dollars worth of gear if I had bought it new!


----------



## RacerJRP (Jul 25, 2007)

I would go with! My problem is I have to be back in Cherry Hill by 5pm....Dunno how that fits into your plan/ schedule.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

Anybody go? Want to report the bargains? Equipment? Bikes? Used? New?


----------



## Morgen (Mar 22, 2007)

*a wash*

I hear that it was a wash. Very little stuff and old. The only good thing was the trails riders playing outside. When in Jersey going to cough up a bike flea market?


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

What happened to the 30,000 sq ft of indoor space with vendors selling new stuff?

I've never heard of NJ having anything decent regarding bike flea markets. The closest thing is spring and October, Trexlertown PA, near Allentown PA, N.E. PA, at the Velodrome. New and used stuff.


----------

